

Getting Started with MongoDB & MongoMapper - crnixon
http://www.viget.com/extend/getting-started-with-mongodb-mongomapper/

======
JeffJenkins
I've got a project for python by the same name. It's pre-alpha still, but I'd
be happy to support anyone who wanted to use it. I had someone contribute some
bug fixes a month or so ago:

<http://github.com/jeffjenkins/mongo-mapper>

